# change screen name



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it possible for me to change my screen name? I did not think about it when I made it, and realize, someone, may know me by this. Thank you.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Send me a pm with what you want it to be changed to.


----------

